# Hi i got the job offer from the nissan motors london from where i know whether it is



## mildred (Sep 18, 2010)

hi i got the job offer from the nissan motors london from where i know whether it is fraude or true please tell me its urgent because they aks me submit some amount .for the affidavit of guarantee which they say require to work in UK


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

take a guess


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok - translation? Have the Nigerians found our little club and want us to send a million pounds to release Mizuno San or we get no more Dunlops?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Mildred give us your bank account details and we will see what we can do for you.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

its a lotta monieeeees


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

mildred said:


> hi i got the job offer from the nissan motors london from where i know whether it is fraude or true please tell me its urgent because they aks me submit some amount .for the affidavit of guarantee which they say require to work in UK


I would say go for it mate :thumbsup: Some time spent in the UK improving your English can only be beneficial to your ongoing personal development and future career prospects.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

never give money away to sb unknown (fraud) 

Just tell to him/her 'I live in London and is it possible to make an appointment now'?

if yes : check address
if no: hang up and think they need to get a life.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

enshiu, do you also tell wile e coyote what will happen next ? :chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

-.-


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I just can't stop winning that damn Nigerian lottery.


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

I've won it many times, but every time I give my bank details I end up with less money... something very sinister is going on.


----------



## SensoryTerror (Oct 23, 2010)

I thought I was the only one who would win on that. guess im not soo luck guess I pass more details over to improve my chances


----------

